# Just installed fishfinder on my skiff.......



## bucannon (Nov 8, 2010)

i installed a fishfinder on my skiff and it works fine except when the boat goes on a plane and the fishfinder will display zero. what did i do wrong?


----------



## j_seph (Nov 8, 2010)

the word SKIFF
I have a Carolina Skiff and thats just the issue with a depth finder and a skiff from my experience. Just too much turbulance. You might could try lowering it a little but you will take a risk of damage if you hit something. Mine will read on plane sometimess just depending on how the wait is situated. I had LCX 15 and now HDS unit.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Nov 8, 2010)

You probably did nothing wrong, my boat does the same thing and had it looked at by a few different people, they all told me I would need to get a through hull transducer if I want it to quit.  Like the other poster said it has a lot to do with the turbulence.


----------



## bucannon (Nov 8, 2010)

i was afraid that would be the answer, and im already scarred that im going to rip off the transducer or break it when the boat gets beached on an island camping trip.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 9, 2010)

bucannon said:


> i was afraid that would be the answer, and im already scarred that im going to rip off the transducer or break it when the boat gets beached on an island camping trip.



I have a 21 Trophy, an 18 Rhino, and a Custom 15 Skiff, with all using the tranducer to shoot through the hull...and they work very well,  even on a plane...

Try that and you will not have to worry about beaching or hitting a crab trap..etc..

Put the boat in the water and find a spot where the signal will penetrate the hull...bond it with silicone and you are in business...Believe me it will work..but you must shoot through solid glass with no core..

Good Luck...It should a fairly easy fix.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## d-a (Nov 9, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> I have a 21 Trophy, an 18 Rhino, and a Custom 15 Skiff, with all using the tranducer to shoot through the hull...and they work very well,  even on a plane...
> 
> Try that and you will not have to worry about beaching or hitting a crab trap..etc..
> 
> ...



That will only work on non cored hulls, make sure your boat is solid glass instead or foam cored. If it is you will need a thru hull, or cut the coring out.

d-a


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 9, 2010)

If your picking up turbulence you have it either  a) mounted too high, or b) mounted behind some other hull feature (like some kind of thru hull fitting). There are lots of guys running skiffs around here that do not have that problem. Try using some silicone to connect it to the hull and using trial and error to find the sweet spot, or better yet find someone that has one that does not have the issue and mount it the same way.


----------



## T-Boy (Nov 11, 2010)

The first thing I would try is tilting the transducer so the beam shoots a little more toward the front of the boat.

My old boat had an outside transducer and I found by moving it I was able to hold a signal better  when I change it to a different position even at top speed.

My new boat has the transducer mounted in the hull and it reads at 55MPH.

Good luck


----------



## j_seph (Nov 12, 2010)

I would also suggest that you google carolina skiff forum


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a Carolina Skiff at one time.  When I finally glued the transducer into the sump it started working.

......but if you think about it, if you're on plane when it is reading and goes to "0" it's too late......


----------

